# Top 4 thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng được sản xuất tại Thái Lan



## lanthchau (21/11/21)

Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều thương hiệu* máy lạnh tủ đứng *khác nhau, bên cạnh những thương hiệu được sản xuất tại Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Trung Quốc,... thì còn có thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng được sản xuất tại Thái Lan cũng được quan tâm. Bởi lẽ Thái Lan là một quốc gia đi đầu trong nền công nghiệp sản xuất với việc trang bị máy móc, thiết bị hiện đại, được cải tiến liên tục cùng với quy trình và tiêu chuẩn sản xuất chuẩn quốc tế. Cùng với đó là đội ngũ nhân công có trình độ cao, tay nghề chắc, tất cả những yếu tố này giúp cho Thái Lan chính là điểm đến mà các hãng sản xuất luôn đặt lòng tin.


Vì sao mà nhiều người lại rất tin dùng các sản phẩm đến từ Thái Lan như vậy? Vấn đề quan tâm hàng đầu của người tiêu dùng khi lựa chọn một sản phẩm là chất lượng, rồi sau đó là giá cả. Thái Lan đã rất “tâm lý” đoán đúng và cho sản xuất nhiều mặt hàng với nhiều sự lựa chọn và đa dạng về hình thức, mẫu mã và đặc biệt, điều khiến hàng tiêu dùng Thái được người tiêu dùng chấp nhận và ưa chuộng là giá cả không quá cao như hàng Nhật, châu Âu, nhưng chất lượng ở mức khá tốt so với hàng Trung Quốc.


*Sau đây, Thanh Hải Châu sẽ đưa ra danh sách " Top 4 thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng được sản xuất tại Thái Lan " để bạn tham khảo và lựa chọn.*


*1. MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG DAIKIN*

*Daikin* được biết đến như là người sáng tạo thực sự trong lĩnh vực công nghiệp điều hòa không khí toàn cầu thông qua sự đổi mới không ngừng trong công nghệ và thiết kế sản phẩm. Được ra đời vào năm 1995 đến nay đã phát triển vượt bậc vươn xa ra toàn cầu, thật xứng đáng với danh hiệu: “Thương hiệu dẫn đầu thế giới về ngành điều hòa công nghiệp”.



Đa dạng về thiết kế, mẫu mã và công suất hoạt động, *máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin* có công suất đi từ 2 HP – 20 HP phù hợp với mọi loại không gian dù là lớn hay nhỏ hoặc là trung bình. Sử dụng loại gas R410A và R32 thân thiện và không gây hại với môi trường cùng với thiết kế tinh xảo, kiểu dáng đẹp, phù hợp với mọi không gian căn phòng, chất lượng cao, vận hành êm ái, làm lạnh tốt, nhiều chức năng càng khiến cho Daikin ghi điểm nhiều hơn trong mắt của khách hàng.



*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin* có 2 dòng là dòng thường (non-inverter) và dòng tiết kiệm điện (Inverter). Đối với dòng Tiết kiệm điện (Inverter) thì máy lạnh có dàn nóng được sản xuất tại Thái Lan và dàn lạnh (mặt nạ thổi gió) được sản xuất tại Trung Quốc. Vì cách thiết kế của Trung Quốc mang xu hướng Á Đông lại phù hợp với hầu hết các nước của Châu Á. Chính vì vậy, người tiêu dùng hoàn toàn không cần phải lo lắng về chất lượng, bởi vì dàn nóng – bộ phận quan trọng nhất vẫn được sản xuất tại Thái Lan theo tiêu chuẩn nghiêm ngặt.



>>> Xem thêm giá máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin *TẠI ĐÂY*










*2. MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG LG*

*LG* là một trong những thương hiệu lâu đời nhất Hàn Quốc ra đời vào năm 1958 và cho đến nay luôn dẫn đầu trong kỉ nguyên kĩ thuật số tiên tiến nhờ vào những công nghệ chuyên môn đạt được trong việc sản xuất các thiết bị điện gia dụng nhưng nổi bật nhất vẫn là ngành công nghiệp về máy lạnh, đặc biệt là máy lạnh tủ đứng LG. Sử dụng công nghệ tiên tiến của Thái Lan cùng với nét thiết kế tinh xảo, cầu kì, nhưng lại hài hòa, êm nhẹ rất “Hàn Quốc” đã giúp LG chiếm lợi thế trong thị trường đầy cạnh tranh ngày nay.



Khác với Daikin và các hãng khác có 2 dòng máy cho khách hàng lựa chọn thì LG chỉ tập trung sản xuất dòng tiết kiệm điện (Inverter) nhằm hướng đến giải pháp tiết kiệm điện năng tuyệt đối cho người sử dụng mà vẫn không ảnh hưởng đến chế độ làm lạnh của máy lạnh tủ đứng LG. Sử dụng loại gas R410A an toàn với môi trường cùng công suất từ 2.5 HP – 20 HP phù hợp với mọi không gian.



Điều đặc biệt là *máy lạnh tủ đứng LG* có công nghệ gió lạnh thổi xa đến 20 mét, trong khi các máy lạnh tủ đứng khác chỉ hoạt động tối đa trong 10 mét trở lại. Với các cánh vẫy kiểu 3D giúp làm mát nhanh chóng ngay cả trong không gian rộng lớn. Nhờ công nghệ Inverter được trang bị trong máy lạnh tủ đứng LG giúp máy hoạt động êm ái, bền bỉ và tối ưu điện năng nhưng vẫn đảm bảo khả năng làm mát cho không gian sử dụng.



>>> Xem thêm giá máy lạnh tủ đứng LG *TẠI ĐÂY*










*3. MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG MITSUBISHI HEAVY*

Mitsubishi Heavy là thương hiệu hàng đầu của Nhật Bản được thành lập đầu tiên năm 1884. Trải qua bao nhiêu năm, thương hiệu này đã trở nên nổi tiếng và gây được tiếng vang không chỉ trong nước mà còn ở trên thế giới. *Máy lạnh tủ đứng Mitsubishi Heavy* có công nghệ Nhật Bản và được sản xuất tại Trung Quốc/Thái Lan (về phần này thì Mitsubishi giống với Daikin) nhưng lại theo tiêu chuẩn của Châu Âu, vì thế mà lượng khách hàng của Mitsubishi Heavy ngày càng tăng hơn nhờ vào hướng đi đúng đắn.



*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Mitsubishi Heavy* sử dụng gas R410A có công suất từ 2.5 HP – 5 HP, với thiết kế nhỏ gọn dễ dàng trong lắp đặt và vệ sinh, luồng không khí rộng, mạnh đem lại sự thoải mái cho người sử dụng, đặc biệt khi kết hợp với dàn nóng công nghệ cao sẽ đạt được hiệu suất cao. Có 4 hướng ra cho đường ống gas và ống thoát nước xả, giúp cho khả năng chọn vị trí lắp đặt được linh hoạt và hiệu quả hơn. Nhờ thiết kế mỏng (độ dày: 320mm) giúp dễ dàng cho việc vận chuyển và lắp đặt.



>>> Xem thêm giá máy lạnh tủ đứng Mitsubishi Heavy *TẠI ĐÂY*










*4. MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG CASPER*

*Casper* là một dòng máy lạnh đến từ Thái Lan và do chính Thái Lan tự tay sản xuất. Như chúng ta đã biết Thái Lan là cái nôi sản xuất ra các thương hiệu máy lạnh hàng đầu Châu Á như Daikin, LG, Mitsubishi,… chính vì thế mà tay nghề cũng như kinh nghiệm trong ngành sản xuất máy lạnh đã đạt đến độ tuyệt vời. Không khó để có thể thấy rằng, Thái Lan đã thực sự thừa hưởng được những tinh hoa đi trước để tự tạo ra cho mình một dòng máy lạnh chuẩn, phù hợp với nhu cầu người dân.



Ra đời vào năm 2017, trong vòng vài năm Casper đã làm được những điều tưởng chừng như không thể: doanh số bán ra tăng đáng kể, lượng máy tiêu thụ và phản hồi từ khách hàng có chiều hướng tích cực. Mặc dù ra đời sau so với những thương hiệu trên nhưng những gì Casper đã làm được không hề thua kém các đối thủ của mình.



*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Casper* có công suất từ 2 HP – 5 HP thích hợp cho các không gian trung bình cần làm mát nhanh chóng. Máy lạnh chất lượng cao, mẫu mã đẹp, giá phải chăng, chế độ bảo hành chuẩn Thái chính là những lý do khiến cho máy lạnh tủ đứng Casper chiếm ưu thế hơn bao giờ hết.



>>> Xem thêm giá máy lạnh tủ đứng Casper *TẠI ĐÂY*










*⇒* Nếu cần thông tin gì hoặc cần tư vấn thêm, đừng ngại mà hãy gọi ngày vào Hotline *0911 260 247* để được Mr Luân tư vấn nhiệt tình và hoàn toàn miễn phí giúp bạn có được sự lựa chọn tốt nhất nhé!



*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com




Nguồn tin* : *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-cong-nghe/top-4-thuong-hieu-may-lanh-tu-dung-duoc-san-xuat-tai-thai-lan*


----------

